# Hedgie biting toes?



## laura'sharley (Sep 29, 2013)

Whenever I let my hedgie roam my house, he always runs up to my feet and chomps on my toes. Is he just being playful or biting me because he's scared/angry etc.


----------



## Erizo (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't have a 'play area' for Sophie anymore, and have gone with a super-huge cage instead. But when we did, I had to start wearing socks all the time. Otherwise, she would inevitably run up to my feet and bite one of my toes. Every day! For hedgies, loose appendages (fingers, toes, ears, nipples!!!) are like a worm on a hook to a fish. They're going to bite. It isn't meaness, just a natural thing. You do need to prevent it, however. It can become a near unbreakable habit if you let it go unchecked.


----------



## laura'sharley (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks so much!! I'll start wearing socks now as well


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

Erizo said:


> For hedgies, loose appendages (fingers, toes, ears, *nipples!!!*) are like a worm on a hook to a fish. They're going to bite. It isn't meaness, just a natural thing. You do need to prevent it, however. It can become a near unbreakable habit if you let it go unchecked.


WOAH WOAH WOAH back to the nipples. WHAT??!?!:?


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

My hedgie loves smelly socks fresh off the foot. She will nom on them until they are soaked. Maybe he likes the smell?


----------

